# Hog and dog taxidermy pictures



## redneck1210 (Jan 11, 2007)

This may sound odd to some, but I'm looking for a particular type of photo. Years ago I knew a guy that was big into hog hunting and he had a herd of pit bulls. One day a 300 lb. hog killed 2 of his dogs. He eventually killed the hog and mounted it with 2 of his dogs in a hunting scene. It was a really interesting mount and I was telling someone about it the other day. Does anyone here have any photos of a similar mount? I lost his contact info or I would try and get one from him.  Woody, any help?


----------



## matthewsman (Jan 11, 2007)

*They used to display that at*

Buckskin archery in Fayetteville...Anybody know how to reach ol' Francis?


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Jan 11, 2007)

WHEN I GOT MY HOG MOUNTED THE TAXIDERMIST SHOWED ME A CATALOG OF FORMS AND ONE OFTHE PHOTOS WAS OF A FULLSIZE HOG WITH TWO CATAHOULAS BAYING IT.IM SURE ANY TAXIDERMIST CAN ACCESS THOSE FORMS.


----------



## redneck1210 (Jan 12, 2007)

That's what I'm looking for. That sounds exactly like the mount this guy had.


----------



## Tombuster (Jan 14, 2007)

Rutledge taxidermy down in Rutledge can do it. I've seen a couple pf their mounts they did for a friendof mine. His dogs were killed by a hog and he has the hog and dog mounted together fighting.


----------



## redneck1210 (Jan 16, 2007)

I need pictures of the mount you described.


----------



## redneck1210 (Jan 17, 2007)

Still  no luck finding a photo. Anyone???


----------



## mshipman (Jan 17, 2007)

I beleive Rick Carter did the one in the supply catalogue you might do a search he's in GA


----------



## redneck1210 (Jan 17, 2007)

Any idea where he's located? There are quite a few Rick Carters listed.


----------



## mshipman (Jan 17, 2007)

I'll try to find it.


----------



## mshipman (Jan 19, 2007)

Here ya go. This would be an expensive mount


----------



## redneck1210 (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks a lot for finding this Bird Man.


----------



## caught (Feb 5, 2007)

MAN, THAT IS AWESOME! I HOPE I NEVER LOOSE TWO DOGS AND NEED ONE THOUGH. I SURE CAME CLOSE SATURDAY.


----------



## sghoghunter (Feb 6, 2007)

Did ya get any cut bad?Did you sell that dog last week?


----------



## caught (Feb 6, 2007)

sghoghunter said:


> Did ya get any cut bad?Did you sell that dog last week?



MOSTLY PUNCTURE WOUNDS. YEA, THAT FELLA CAME AND PICKED UP THE FEMALE BLACKMOUTH THIS MORNING.


----------



## Jesse James (Feb 7, 2007)

It must be going around, got two ripped friday night . Mostly just tore the hide.


----------



## mshipman (Feb 7, 2007)

redneck1210 said:


> Thanks a lot for finding this Bird Man.



your welcome


----------

